# Georgia Goldens



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We're in Columbus, GA - but hoping to get back to the metro Atlanta area in the next year or twoo.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha, we are in Appling!!


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm in NW Georgia.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I lived in Warner Robins GA for about a year & half and logged many miles on I-75 transporting goldens for rescue. My senior boy Duke is a Georgian though he only seems to miss it when it snows, he's definitely a southern boy & is not cut out for the white stuff.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

*Hey neighbor!*



MillionsofPeaches said:


> ha, we are in Appling!!


 Yay someone close by! You ever go walk at Savannah River Rapids Pavilion? We are really near there.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

SheetsSM said:


> I lived in Warner Robins GA for about a year & half and logged many miles on I-75 transporting goldens for rescue. My senior boy Duke is a Georgian though he only seems to miss it when it snows, he's definitely a southern boy & is not cut out for the white stuff.


I grew up in Warner Robins age 3+! Small world. My mom lives in Elko now and dad in Macon.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Yay someone close by! You ever go walk at Savannah River Rapids Pavilion? We are really near there.


Of course! I actually live on the city line of Evans and Appling off of the main road so the rapids are about ten to 15 minutes from our house.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome! We need to take the pups for a walk down there when it dries out. I'm so sick of this rain. Our yard is like a swamp...which Tanner loves way too much.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Ive found that the bar tram trail is really great, as I let them run through the woods and I don't have to worry about leashes as much...and yeah this rain is the pits


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

We are in Chickamauga, GA, 20 min. south of Chattanooga. My husband drives truck and goes to Augusta once or twice a week right now, AngelCoopersMom.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

BTW the golden retriever club of Atlanta is really great and holds tons of events ranging from just supporting AKC type sports to parades for the shelters and play time meetings at lakes and fields during better months for the members to picnic while the dogs play. Its a really nice club to join if you are interested in that sort of thing!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We never did anything like that with Cooper but Tanner may enjoy it. I would really love for him to be a therapy dog one day so I want him to experience everything he can.


----------



## ksmith (Dec 30, 2015)

We are in Athens. There are so many great trails around and we take our boys on day trips so we would love some great trail suggestions. A few of our favorites are around Tallulah Gorge, Blood Mountain (for experienced hiking dogs only), and Sandy Creek here in Athens.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

There's a nice trail that runs along the Augusta Canal and the Savannah River. We haven't gone yet bc of bad weather and then starting back to work. I think he will love it. Cooper always did.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't live in Georgia any longer but I grew up around Pike, Upson, Talbot Counties. I still love to get back to Georgia when I can to hike and camp...especially North Georgia.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

are you talking about the Greenway? I have't been up there yet.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Um, it might be part of the greenway I'm not sure. I'm not from here.

Savannah Rapids Park - Martinez, Georgia


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh I've been to Savannah Rapids park. I'm not from here either, ha ha. My husband is stationed here.


----------

